# New to the Nikon P510....just a mom of 3 boys wanting to take action shots!



## livmu (Jan 13, 2013)

I received my Nikon for Christmas from my husband as it was time for a new camera, but mostly because I was wanting a camera to take photos of my boys playing sports.  When I opened my camera and used it to take pictures on Christmas I was very disappointed with the amount of blurry pictures I was getting.  I think I may have figured that out, but any advice to improve that would be great.  If I am taking a picture of one of my boys and he moves his arm or something in he process it turns out blurry.    

My biggest problem is taking action shots.  What mode or setting is the best for this?  I often times just want to take one picture, but it always ends up being blurry.  Is the Sports Scene or the Continuous Shutter mode the only option here?  Is it at all possible to take just a single action shot and if so what settings do I need to adjust.   

I apologize these are probably simple and stupid questions to those that are knowledgable about cameras and their operations etc.....I have been searching for answers and many refer to ISO and Shutter Speed.  I am sorry but I know nothing about these terms or how to set them etc......

I am truly a beginner here and need some advice.  

Thank you so much for your time!

Again, I apologize for my lack of knowledge.  If you can refer me to a different forum more appropriate or other available resources that would be great as well.

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Use flash whenever possible, especially indoors.

Sport mode will probably set the highest shutter speed available for the conditions  you are shooting in, and that will stop action as much as possible for you. or learn to set it using the S (shutter speed priority) or A (Aperture Priority). Learning to use S and A would be my suggestion!  That way you are in control, not some engineer back in Japan!

Read your manual... it will help with these issues.

This might help also.. .more detail than the users manual:  Photographer&#39;s Guide to the Nikon Coolpix P510: Alexander S. White: 9781937986056: Amazon.com: Books


----------

